# Disassemble/reassemble CO2 regulator



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

How hard is it to take apart and put back together a dual-stage CO2 regulator? I built a system last year that worked great except the regulator had pressure creep when the solenoid was unplugged.

This seemed to point to some tape getting into the regulator somewhere. I'd like to start using it again and am wondering how difficult it will be to open up the regulator, get the tape out, and put it back together (and how careful I have to be).

This is a Scott dual-stage regulator and I don't have any diagrams or anything along those lines...

*Edit, here is my system:*
Regulator: Scott
Needle valve: SMC AS-1200
Solenoid: Clippard mouse


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Assuming you have the tools, it's not hard. For what it's worth, it's probably a ruptured diaphragm seal causing the the problem you're experiencing and not just some debris.


----------



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

I do have the usual tools at home so if there aren't any special tools required like a vice grip I have what I need.

How does the diaphragm get ruptured like that? The regulator was supposedly tested and fine before it was sent to me. If it just wore out that's one thing, but if it's something I did I want to be sure not to repeat it.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

A diaphragm can fail for many reasons, whether it's wear and tear or it just came assembled incorrectly. One way to prevent failures is to ensure you close the working pressure all the way before connecting it to the cylinder and turning the gas on. There's also another small valve in there that can cause a leak and fail. But proper use usually gives you the best chance at longevity IME. I would test the regulator alone for leaks before disassembling it, and if that's fine, then I would look at the solenoid next.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

I think it's safer to get another working regulator. I wouldn't mess with the parts inside the regulator.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

exv152 said:


> A diaphragm can fail for many reasons, whether it's wear and tear or it just came assembled incorrectly. *One way to prevent failures is to ensure you close the working pressure all the way before connecting it to the cylinder and turning the gas on. *


What do you mean by closing the working pressure? You want to have the working pressure at zero (for more regulators, turning the adjustment knob counterclockwise will accomplish this).


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> What do you mean by closing the working pressure? You want to have the working pressure at zero (for more regulators, turning the adjustment knob counterclockwise will accomplish this).


Closing the working pressure is self explanatory isn't it?


----------



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

I highly doubt that I damaged the diaphragm when setting this up, since I followed OldPunk's guide and Bettatail's guide very closely.

I did a thorough leak check on this system when I set it up, and did find one leak in the beginning. I fixed that leak, re-tested all of the connections and there were definitely no leaks. The solenoid seemed to work perfectly and I have no reason to think it's not working (it's my second one after I accidentally blew the first one out because I didn't have the low pressure gauge dialed down before plugging it in).

I still don't understand how the pressure creep even happens. If the reg passed the pressure test in Bettatail's guide and held steady pressure for 6+ hours in each stage, then I'd expect the reg's internals to be solid. If the solenoid is bad and not quite closing completely wouldn't that cause the pressure in the reg to decrease over time, not increase?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

How many psi does the low pressure gauge go up when the solenoid closes overnight before it comes back on again. A little bit is normal.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

exv152 said:


> Closing the working pressure is self explanatory isn't it?


I personally find it a little ambiguous - perhaps to others it might be obvious.

Close can sometimes mean "tighten," which in this context, would imply turning the regulator knob clockwise (which would increase the working pressure).

Of course, it could be interpreted the other way as well (i.e. close off the flow of CO2). 

I think it's important to be precise, since ambiguity can sometimes lead to misinterpretation, etc.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

sound like internal poppet valve leak, it is a common problem on the low quality Asia made single stage systems, but rare on a USA double stage.

time to look for another regulator.


----------



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> How many psi does the low pressure gauge go up when the solenoid closes overnight before it comes back on again. A little bit is normal.


When the solenoid is unplugged the second stage gauge gradually rises in pressure until ~100psi (guessing since it is past the 60psi limit of the gauge). When I plug in the solenoid CO2 flows but the pressure is too high to activate my in-line GLA atomizer. After a few minutes the pressure reading in the second stage gauge gradually drops back down to the 35psi I have it set at and the atomizer starts running.

If this is an internal poppet valve leak issue, would it not show up when testing both stages of the reg, before using the solenoid? I don't know the functionality of that piece but I'd expect it to be an issue whenever the reg is in use, not just when the solenoid is unplugged.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

youknowho said:


> When the solenoid is unplugged the second stage gauge gradually rises in pressure until ~100psi (guessing since it is past the 60psi limit of the gauge). When I plug in the solenoid CO2 flows but the pressure is too high to activate my in-line GLA atomizer. After a few minutes the pressure reading in the second stage gauge gradually drops back down to the 35psi I have it set at and the atomizer starts running.
> 
> If this is an internal poppet valve leak issue, would it not show up when testing both stages of the reg, before using the solenoid? I don't know the functionality of that piece but I'd expect it to be an issue whenever the reg is in use, not just when the solenoid is unplugged.


the same problem has been mentioned several times, but I don't have the time to update the leak/function check instruction sheet.
it is a pretty huge climb on your regulator, time to find another regulator or sometime later on the second stage diaphragm will pop.


----------



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

Bettatail said:


> ...it is a pretty huge climb on your regulator, time to find another regulator or sometime later on the second stage diaphragm will pop.


Argh, I put out the extra cash and do CO2 the right way the first time (instead of DIY or paintball), and my reg's crap. There's $70 gone, plus at least another $70 to replace it. What a waste.


----------

